# Floatrute zum Schleienangeln



## Hechtler11 (4. August 2018)

Hi an Alle,

ich angele vom Boot aus seit kürzerem auf Schleie. Da ich nur älteres Gerät zur Verfügung habe, wollte ich mir eine neue Rute für diese Angelei zulegen. 

Nachdem ich im Internet erfolglos gesucht habe, erhoffe ich mir Rat von euch. 

Gesucht wird eine 3 Meter Rute mit 1 bis maximal 1,5 lbs. 

Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Andal (4. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Wenn das Geld keine so große Rolle spielt, dann lass dir was bauen. Fliegenrutenblanks in 10 ft. der Klassen 7 und 8 sind ideal.

Soll es sich im Budget Bereich bewegen, dann schau dir nach Pellet Wagglern, oder Commercial Ruten um. Korum ist hier neben Browning sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Danke für den Tipp. Blöd nur, dass alle Waggler Ruten ab 3,30m Länge anfangen. Ist dann mit 1,70m auch eine blöde Transportlänge. 

Habe noch eine billige Rute von "Mitchel" entdeckt, die als Zanderrute vermarktet wird. 

Könnte man solche eine Rute auch benutzen? 

https://www.raubfischjagd.de/mitche...0g-zanderrute-lachsrute/angelruten/a-1021036/

Wie hoch würdest du maximal mit dem Wurfgewicht gehen? Benutze 12 gr. Waggler mit Tauwurm oder Pellet bestückt. 


Von Daiwa gibt es noch eine Deadbaitrute mit 50gr. WG. 

http://fischkescher.de/epages/6bf26...6d5e-9c9b-44ac-8782-ff3e2d3ed5ee/Products/121


Mir wäre eben eine kurze Rute sehr wichtig. Allerdings habe ich keine Friedfischrute mit meinen Anforderungen und einer Länge von 3 Meter gefunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine 3 Meter Rute mit 1 bis maximal 1,5 lbs.
> ...
> Mir wäre eben eine kurze Rute sehr wichtig. Allerdings habe ich keine Friedfischrute mit meinen Anforderungen und einer Länge von 3 Meter gefunden.


Warum muss das denn eine spezielle Friedfischrute sein?
Ob das oder was anderes im Katalog oder auf der Rute steht ist piepegal. Wichtig ist was da an Blank drin ist und ob die Ausstattung passt - speziell Griff und Rollenpos.

D.h. bei Spinruten hat man viel mehr Auswahl, 1 bis 1,5lbs entsprechen Ruten mit einem WG von ca. 30g bis 45g.
Der Bereich ist weithin gepflegt durch Ruten für die Meer- und Seeforellenangelei (schwere Forellenangelei) und bietet maximale Leistung aus der Kohlefaser. Oder auch Zanderruten fürs Köderfischangeln, als das Nicht-Gufieren. 
Da steht z.B. die Shimano Yasei Pleasure ganz oben für das, was das "Pleasure" als Spiel+Fun Rute besagt. Und man sonst meist nur mit einem straffen Fliegenrutenblank und Sonderaufbau hinbekommen kann.

Zudem geht es ab 50€ Angebotspreise los und noch besser: Man kann sehr gut veraltetete oder zweitklassige Blanks (Sportex z.B.) verwenden, da dafür ein bischen weicher und ein bischen derber/robuster genau passend ist! :m


----------



## Andal (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Die beiden Ruten tun es überall hin, wobei ich gar nicht so schwer gehen würde. 25 gr. WG max. sind absolut genug. Lieber deutlich leichtere Posen verwenden.


----------



## .Capricornus. (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Wenn Du Spass an einer solchen Rute hast, dann schau mal
bei Prologic, Korum, Drennan, Fox oder auch bei englischen 

Onlineshops.



Auf die schnelle mal dieses:


www.kl-angelsport.de/prologic-mp-specialist-rod-10-ft-150-lb.html



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/prologic-specialista-twin-tip-10-300cm-1-75lbs-2sec/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0If53OjV3AIVU14ZCh1YiAALEAQYASABEgJy-vD_BwE



www.prologicfishing.com/de/product/mp-detek-twin-tip/


Viel Spass beim Suchen!


----------



## Andal (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Und an die Transportmaße von 10 ft. 2-teilig gewöhnt man sich schnell. Schließlich holt man sich so einen Stock ja zum Angeln und nicht, um ihn die durch die Gegend zu karjolen.


----------



## MarcinD (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Also wenn die Umrechner im Netz funktionieren, dann sind 1 - 1,5 lbs ca. 28 - 43 gr Wurfgewicht. 

Ich fange meine Schleien mit einer Daiwa Procaster Trout und einer Shimano Vengeance AX Trout Zander in 3,60 m. Bin mit beider sehr zufrieden. Sind auch sehr universell einsetzbar. Angele mit 3 - 8 gr Posen oder kleinem Grundblei.
Gibt es beide auch in 3 m Versionen.

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-trout

https://www.gerlinger.de/shimano-spinrute-vengeance-ax-trout-zander

Die Daiwa gibt es noch eine Nummer leichter mit 25 gr Wurfgewicht.

https://www.angel-discount24.de/dai...MIqZG29e3V3AIVCGQZCh3WdAYXEAQYBiABEgIIFfD_BwE


----------



## Andal (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Also wenn die Umrechner im Netz funktionieren, dann sind 1 - 1,5 lbs ca. 28 - 43 gr Wurfgewicht.



Wenn die Ruten noch aus Holz, respektive Bambus sind, dann ja. So alt sind diese Formeln nämlich. Die Testkurve in direkte Wurfgewicht umzurechnen ist eh immer ein gewagtes Unternehmen. Mit einigen 1.5 lbs. Ruten lassen sich durchaus noch bis zu 80 gr. werfen - aber eben nicht mit allen. Da scheitern welche schon unterhalb von 45 gr..

Länge, Material, Beringungsweise... das lässt sich leider nicht (mehr) auf eine simple Umrechnungsformel bringen.


----------



## MarcinD (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn die Ruten noch aus Holz, respektive Bambus sind, dann ja. So alt sind diese Formeln nämlich. Die Testkurve in direkte Wurfgewicht umzurechnen ist eh immer ein gewagtes Unternehmen. Mit einigen 1.5 lbs. Ruten lassen sich durchaus noch bis zu 80 gr. werfen - aber eben nicht mit allen. Da scheitern welche schon unterhalb von 45 gr..
> 
> 
> 
> Länge, Material, Beringungsweise... das lässt sich leider nicht (mehr) auf eine simple Umrechnungsformel bringen.





Ah ok, danke. Wieder was gelernt. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit einigen 1.5 lbs. Ruten lassen sich durchaus noch bis zu 80 gr. werfen - aber eben nicht mit allen. Da scheitern welche schon unterhalb von 45 gr..


Das ist aber doch praktisch bei allen Ruten heutzutage so - ab Werk möglich; zwar ein erster Anhalt für die Spitzenkraft und verwendbaren Köder - schön.
Aber -50% oder +100% sind immer wieder drin. Schwankungsbreite Faktor 4, das ist schon sehr nahe an unbrauchbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Die Frage an Hechtler11 wäre eher wichtig, mit welcher Angelart und Ködern/Größe geangelt werden soll, und ob da kapitale und Karpfen mit ins Spiel kommen. 
Und ob jemand eine empfohlene Rute typgenau auch eigenangelhändig kennt und das passende WG bestätigen kann.


----------



## Hechtler11 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Da sind doch schon einmal ein paar Rütchen zusammen gekommen. #6

Das Gewässer ist sehr klar und stark verkrautet. (Bodenbewuchs)

Deshalb scheiden Grundmontagen aus. Heute habe ich mit 12 gr. Waggler und Tauwurm geangelt. Leider sind oftmals die Sonnenbarsche schneller als die Schleien, weshalb ich mir überlegt habe mit Pellets zu angeln. 

Wurm kommt aber sicher weiter zum Einsatz, hat mir er mir doch heute eine Schleie beschert. Auf Mais ging nichts. 


Eigentlich fische ich immer recht fein, es sind aber richtig dicke Karpfen und Schleien bis locker 60 cm vorhanden, weshalb ich wohl eher eine Ausnahme machen werde. 

Welches WG würdet ihr da ansetzen? Oder noch besser, welche Rute empfehlen?


----------



## rhinefisher (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Hi!
 Ganz tolle Rute für Schleien - und fast geschenkt..:m
https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-float-rute_0153189.html


----------



## Hechtler11 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

@MarcinD: Welche Aktion hat die Shimano? Schön parabolisch oder eher straff?

@rhinefischer: Danke für den Tipp, aber ich glaub, die ist mir etwas zu fein mit 20 gr.


----------



## MarcinD (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ganz tolle Rute für Schleien - und fast geschenkt..:m
> https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-float-rute_0153189.html





Der Preis ist echt gut. Und wenn man noch beim Newsletter angemeldet ist bei Askari, dann ist jeden Sonntag Versandkostenfrei.

Bin jetzt auch am überlegen, brauche noch was kürzeres als 3,60 m. Na ja, brauch ich nicht, aber will ich. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MarcinD (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> @MarcinD: Welche Aktion hat die Shimano? Schön parabolisch oder eher straff?



Ich hänge mal ein paar Fotos dran. 
Daiwa Procaster
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=264449&d=1516262988

Nr. 2 und 3 ist die Shimano im Anhang.

Trotz größerem Wurfgewicht ist die Shimano weicher.
An beiden hängt eine 0,5 Liter Flasche.

Mach Dir selbst ein Bild. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Welches WG würdet ihr da ansetzen? Oder noch besser, welche Rute empfehlen?


Ich würde bei Posenangeln Montage eher fein und dicken Fischen im Untergrund eine Rute vorne möglichst fein, unten rum aber feist mit Durchmessern um 14mm über'm Griff einsetzen.

Sowas wie eine Sportex Kev 3053 (3,05m 35g) oder Balzer Magna XY Seatrout 15-45g oder gleich die DAM Quick Carp Royal 10ft 1-3/4lb   einsetzen, gibt aber viele mehr.


----------



## .Capricornus. (5. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Welche Aktion hat die Shimano? Schön parabolisch oder eher straff?




Die Rute hat mit Sicherheit eine parabolische Aktion und war
höchstwahrscheinlich für den englischen Markt.


Den Rutentyp nennt man "commercial float rod" und sind dafür ausgelegt mit dünnen Schnüren die dort eingesetzten Karpfen bzw. andere grosse Friedfische zu fangen - dafür sind straffe Ruten nicht gut geeignet.


Gruss


----------



## Hechtler11 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Die Aktion der Shimano sieht schon recht geil aus. Und die ist bis 40gr.? Sieht schön filigran aus. 


@Nordlichtangler: Was verstehst unter "recht fein"?


----------



## Leech (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Ich fische zwei der Shimano Force Master Float Ruten.
Beim Posenangeln auf alle möglichen Fische (außer gezielt auf Karpfen) im Einsatz, wobei sie sogar kleinere Karpfen ohne großes Murren gewuchtet hat. 

 Diese britischen Commercial Ruten waren meine persönliche Entdeckung. Sie sind genial, meist günstig und dennoch nicht allzu übel.
Eigtl für deren Friedfisch-Bezahl-Seen, aber sie tun auch an 'normalen' Gewässern ihren Dienst mehr als solide.


Die Force Master Float wirft "nur" um die 20g.
 Das reicht für Schleien aber locker flockig ohne Probleme.
Und da Schleien im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen ohnehin eher vorsichtigere Beißer sind, sind feinere Montage tendenziell eher vorteilhaft.


----------



## MarcinD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die Aktion der Shimano sieht schon recht geil aus. Und die ist bis 40gr.? Sieht schön filigran aus.




Ja ist bis 40gr. Und die ist schön dünn. Ich finde die Klasse. Boardie Kochtopf hat mir die empfohlen. Der ist auch begeistert von der Shimano.

Und beim Drill machen die richtig Spaß. Fangen die Stöße sehr gut ab.



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## rhinefisher (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich fische zwei der Shimano Force Master Float Ruten.
> Beim Posenangeln auf alle möglichen Fische (außer gezielt auf Karpfen) im Einsatz, wobei sie sogar kleinere Karpfen ohne großes Murren gewuchtet hat.
> 
> Diese britischen Commercial Ruten waren meine persönliche Entdeckung. Sie sind genial, meist günstig und dennoch nicht allzu übel.
> ...






Möchte ich genau so unterschreiben...#6


----------



## Leech (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Möchte ich genau so unterschreiben...#6



yey!
:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: Was verstehst unter "recht fein"?


Also wirklich Posen-geeignet und für 0.18mm Vorfächer, das was Andal mit 25g und jetzt wieder mit 20g für eine stärkere Posenrute passt.


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Genau sowas bau ich jetzt dann mal aus einer Fliegenrute. Hab noch einen Blank runm liegen und den verwende ich dafür. Soll ein Low Budget Projekt werden, hauptsächlich aus Resten die bei anderen Ruten übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wirklich Posen-geeignet und für 0.18mm Vorfächer, das was Andal mit 25g und jetzt wieder mit 20g für eine stärkere Posenrute passt.



Hat zwar eigentlich nix mitm Thema zu tun.
Aber 0,18er Vorfächer, damit würde ich selbst die Standard-Schleie mit 40-45cm nicht (sicher) aus meinem verkrauteten Baggersee raus bekommen!
Für die "Monster" von bis zu 60cm Länge und 8-10 Pfd. Gewicht, ist ein 0,23er Vorfach, eher 0,25er, das Minimum.
Gleiches gilt für die Hauptschnur, deshalb verwende ich oft gar keine Vorfächer, sondern knüpfe den Haken gleich an die Hauptschnur!
Meine stärkste Schleie aus dem Gewässer hatte 58cm und genau 9,5 Pfd. und ich hätte mich in den Arxxx gebissen, so einen Fisch etwa wegen eines 0,18er Vorfachs zu verlieren!
Wer aber natürlich nur einen verbutteten Bestand vorfindet, der kann ja mit solchem Minimal Durchmessern (0,18mm) angeln?

Nachtrag:
Genau so könnte ich mit einem Rutenkrüppel von nur 3m Länge dort nichts anfangen, 3,60m-3,90m ist dort angesagt!
Die sind dann auch dreigeteilt, falls die Transportlänge das  Problem ist?
Da über das Kraut hinweg geangelt werden muss und spätestens beim Drill eines großen Fisches, diese Rutenlänge bei einer stark verbesserten Führung dieses zur Geltung kommt!
Der muss dann nämlich schleunigst seitlich vom Futterplatz weg gezogen werden, sonst ist der versammelte Schleienclub sowieso erst mal weg.
Soll heißen, es gibt dann zunächst mal keine weiteren Fänge, zumindest wenn man den gerade erst gefangenen Fisch sich auf dem Futterplatz austoben lässt!

Jürgen


----------



## Hechtler11 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

@Taxidermist: Ich glaube, wir haben ungefähr das selbe Gewässer vor der Haustür. 

Mit welchem WG gehst du auf Schleie ? Ich bin doch recht im Zweifel, in welche Richtung ich gehen soll. 

Zur Auswahl steht eine Browning Commercial Pellet Waggler in 3,30m mit -30 gr., 

die Shimano Vengeance in 3 m mit 10- 40 gr.

und eine Daiwa Windcast Deadbait in 3 m mit 10- 50 gr.

Zur Rutenlänge: Ich habe nur ein kleines Boot mit 3.5m. Eine Rute länger als 3,30m ist sehr unpraktisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Schon richtig, hängt ja von vielem ab, alleine schon was für Pflanzen!
Denn Tausendblatt oder Wasserpest ist ja eher nur Garnierung! :q
Mit einer 0.14mm konnte ich bisher an sehr langer Rute (sehr starkes Handteil) vom Ufer bis 20Pfd gut bändigen. 
Knotentragkraft und selbstgebundene Haken sind ein weiteres Querthema.

Da er vom Boot aus angelt, ist es aber meist einfacher und das Gerät kann kraftvoller wirken, ab 3 bis 5kg Zug setzt sich ein Normal-Boot in Bewegung und mehr geht nicht. 3kg schafft meine 0.18mm i.d.R.
Wobei vom Boot (exklusive den problematischen Motoren) das Unterschwimmen immer eine zusätzliche Herausforderung ggü. dem Uferangeln bedeutet.
Wogegen ich eine sehr  progressive Rute mit starkem Handteil (vollkommen immer stärker werdend) als wichtigste Vorsorgemaßnahme sehe. 
Also keine Commercial oder Playing Action wie .Capricornus.  beschrieb, sowas passt mehr für ein Badewannengewässer.

Im Boot ist 10'=3m das ausprobierte Maximum fürs Handling. Ich habe auch schon 3,6m Schleppruten eine Weile ausprobiert, verhielt sich aber negativ. 

Ich würde bei einer Neuanschaffung fürs Boot eher 9'6"  anstelle 10' empfehlen, also rund 290cm, wegen der deutlich besseren Erreichbarkeit der Spitze. 
270cm lassen sich besser handeln, aber da fehlt es gleich an Biegebereich und Länge für Feststellposen.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Seele schrieb:


> Genau sowas bau ich jetzt dann mal aus einer Fliegenrute. Hab noch einen Blank runm liegen und den verwende ich dafür. Soll ein Low Budget Projekt werden, hauptsächlich aus Resten die bei anderen Ruten übrig geblieben sind.



Aha! Du wirst sehen, dass sich daraus so eine "Rute für Alles" entwickeln wird. Mir hast du ja voriges Jahr so eine gebaut und ich fische sie fast ausschließlich und mit allem auf so gut wie alles. #6


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> @Taxidermist: Ich glaube, wir haben ungefähr das selbe Gewässer vor der Haustür.
> 
> Mit welchem WG gehst du auf Schleie ? Ich bin doch recht im Zweifel, in welche Richtung ich gehen soll.
> 
> Zur Rutenlänge: Ich habe nur ein kleines Boot mit 3.5m. Eine Rute länger als 3,30m ist sehr nervig.



Ich fische eine 3,60m Matchrute mit 25gr. Wg. in der Hauptsache, sowie auch eine 3,90m Floatrute, irgendwas von Balzer (Magna?), mit 40gr. WG..
Beide Ruten werden von mir auch zum Zanderfischen mit Köfi her genommen.
Ich fische aber ebenso vom Boot, nur ist dieses 5m lang!
Aber vom kleineren Boot aus werden auch kürzere Ruten gehen, wenn du es geschickt platzierst/ankerst und den Fisch im Drill gleich ins Freiwasser ziehen kannst.
Oder auch gleich seitlich vom Futterplatz ankerst?
Ich bin bisher leider bei deinen Anforderungen vom Uferangeln ausgegangen und da wären mir 3m/3,30m Ruten definitiv zu kurz!

Zu den genannten Ruten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber so bis 40gr.WG scheint ok zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir hast du ja voriges Jahr so eine gebaut


Magst Du mir den Blank sagen? (oder per PN)

Ich habe bisher 4 stärkere Typen von Flyblank-Ruten aufgebaut (eine sogar 4x) für Spin & Float, Fabrikate von PacBay (CMW,T24) und Bartsch. 
Funfishing bekommt damit eine neue Bedeutungsebene.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Ganz wichtig erachte ich auch einen wirklich soliden Kescher. Besonders dann, wenn  die Fische auch mal ordentlich Kraut mitbringen.

Nach dem mir dieses Jahr der der vergleichsweise windige Alukescherstab den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich auf den Senken- und Kescherstab von Zebco Cool umgestiegen. Der erfüllt mit seinen 350 cm alle Anforderungen, trägt auch problemlos mal einen größeren Spoon und keschert dann auch gute Karpfen. Ist zwar nicht der leichteste, aber dafür richtig robust und nicht teuer!


----------



## Andal (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Magst Du mir den Blank sagen? (oder per PN)
> 
> Ich habe bisher 4 stärkere Typen von Flyblank-Ruten aufgebaut (eine sogar 4x) für Spin & Float, Fabrikate von PacBay (CMW,T24) und Bartsch.
> Funfishing bekommt damit eine neue Bedeutungsebene.



Es ist ein:
Batson  Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF
Länge – 10 ft., b.z.w. 305 cm, 2-teilig
#7, oder knapp 1 lb. TC, entspricht 25 gr. Max. WG
Gewicht – 126,5 gr.
Durchmesser – über dem Griff 9,2 mm, Spitze 1,8 mm
Beringung – Pac Bay Minima 8+1
Aktion – fliegenrutentypisch mittelschnell. Progressiv semiparabolisch/parabolisch
Griff – 50 cm Vollkork mit Fuji SCRS Schieberingen

Mit dem geht es, wie gesagt, auf so gut wie alles.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Danke! #6, mit Batson kenne ich mich nicht so en detail aus, geht aber genau in die Richtung meiner auch von #'6 bis #12.
Wobei diese Angabe leider auch nicht exakt die vorhandene Rutenstärke angibt, mußte schon abschneiden vorne bei #10.
Ich habe wegen der Schwerfälligkeit und Schwabbeln der von mir angetesteten 10ft Flyblanks lieber 9ft Blanks genommen, und die bei 3 Aufbauten um 15cm hinten verlängert.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Wie sich hier das Stückeln auswirken würde, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bin mit meiner 10 ft. #7 rundherum zufrieden.


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Wie viel Gramm wirfst du denn nun mit der?


----------



## Andal (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Maximal und mit etwas Zurückhaltung an die 25 gr.
Voll durchziehen tu ich bis 15 gr.
Das meistgefischte WG liegt so bei 5 bis 12  gr. - da geht aber in Sachen Wurfweite so richtig was ab!


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

bei mir wirds ne 6er Rute die auch als Forellenrute zum Posenfischen verwendet werden soll. Denke aber gerade für Schleie - weil bei uns auch recht wenig Bewuchs ist - ziemlich ideal.


----------



## Hechtler11 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Ich dacht, ich setz zum Schluss alle mal in Kenntnis, welche Rute es geworden ist. 

Da mir die schwereren Ruten zum Schleienangeln irgendwie falsch vorkamen, entschied ich mich für die "Browning Commercial King Pellet Waggler Power". 

Für den Preis wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet und sie liegt gut in der Hand. Das Wort "Power" kommt nicht von ungefähr. Für ihre 30 gr. WG hat sie gut Rückgrad. Konnte sie jetzt schon zweimal kurz am WE fischen, jedoch ohne Fisch am anderen Ende, weshalb ich über die Drilleigenschaften nichts sagen bzw. schreiben kann. Die Aktion dürfte aber semiparabolisch sein.

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Rute. Man macht mit ihr sicherlich nichts falsch.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, ist ja leider nicht mehr so üblich hier!
Die Rute könnte mir auch gefallen?
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/browning-commercial-king-ii-pellet-waggler.html
Bleibt nur noch auch ein paar fette Schleien damit zu fangen.

Jürgen


----------



## Hechtler11 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Ja genau, das ist sie. Der einzige Nachteil ist die Transportlänge, aber die nehme ich gerne in Kauf, weil ich nicht auf drei geteilte Ruten stehe. 

Morgen früh heißt es "neues Spiel, neues Glück". Drück mir die Daumen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Heute hatte die neue Rute zum ersten Mal Fischkontakt. Zwar nur 6 kleine Schleien zwischen 18 und 25 cm, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Andal (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Heute hatte die neue Rute zum ersten Mal Fischkontakt. Zwar nur 6 kleine Schleien zwischen 18 und 25 cm,* aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.*



Nur das zählt wirklich! #6#6#6


----------



## Hechtler11 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Da haste Recht.Vor allem freue ich mich aber über den guten Bestand, wenn derart viel Jungfisch vorhanden ist. 

Am Samstag geht es weiter. 

Hast du oder jemand anders Erfahrung mit Rollen von Browning?


----------



## Andal (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Die Brownings sind eben typische englische Friedfischrollen. Kein Schnickschnack, funktionell und langlebig. Das einzige, was mich daran ärgert, dass ich von der Ur-Carboxi nur zwei und nicht mehr gekauft habe... 

...die Bremsen gehen zwar über etliche Umdrehungen der Eintstellknöpfe, aber sie sind extrem fein und verstellen sich nicht. Und sie haben sehr angenehme Preise.


----------



## Hechtler11 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Schnick Schnack brauch ich sowieso nicht. #6


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



> Zwar nur 6 kleine Schleien zwischen 18 und 25 cm, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.



Wenn es Nachwuchs ist, dann macht es Mut.

Wir haben leider Gewässer hier, da werden die in dieser Größe besetzt, wachsen dann aber kaum noch weiter. 

Da sind 30+ Tincas schon selten. 

Können sich gegen die Tonnen an Satzkarpfen kaum behaupten.

Solche Gewässer meide ich.


----------



## McBo (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Hallo  in die Runde!
Ich bin auch an diesem Thema dran, und wollte den bei mir in der Nähe befindlichen Baggersee befischen

Auch wenn eine Rute schon auserkoren wurde..... - kennt oder fischt hier jemand die Shimano Tribal Floater 2lbs in 12ft?
Die Rute soll ja sowohl für das Posenfischen und für leichte Gewichte ausgelegt sein. Jemand Erfahrung?





Gruß von hier.....



Alex


----------



## Hechtler11 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*

Ist auf jeden Fall Nachwuchs. Der See gehört mehreren Gesellschaftern und die haben mit dem Angeln nichts am Hut. Und wenn besetzt wird, dann ist das bei 112 Hektar und 100 Angelkarten der berühmte Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. 

Gesehen habe ich schon richtige Brummer. Bis jetzt ist auf meinem angefütterten Platz aber leider nur die Kinderstube anzutreffen. 

Was nicht ist, kann aber noch werden. Ich bleibe dran. :m 

Ein Problem ist allerdings, dass die Schleien bis jetzt nur auf Wurm beißen und die Sonnenbarsche oft schneller sind. Rotaugen und Brassen scheine ich mit meinem Futter nicht anzulocken.

Schön sind sie ja aber die Plagegeister.


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



> 112 Hektar und 100 Angelkarten




Na dann Glückwunsch zu so einem Gewässer !!!!!


----------



## Hechtler11 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Floatrute zum Schleienangeln*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch zu so einem Gewässer !!!!!



Danke. 

Paradoxerweise ist es der zweitgrößte See in Rheinland-Pfalz, bekannt ist er aber nur wenigen. #c

Mir soll es recht sein.


----------

